# SE-R Emblem Shaving



## Adrenaline718 (Sep 11, 2006)

I just got a Smoke Gray '06 Altima SE-R, and am looking at shaving the emblems. Does anyone have any experience with this model? I hear sometimes you can end up with locating peg holes in the sheet metal, and that sounds like more of a problem than I would like to have. :fluffy:


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

call me an idiot, but what do you mean by "shaving". It threw me off when I read about the locating of peg holes... As far as I know, the emblems are stuck on, so with a heat gun or a good hair dryer, you should be able to peel them off with out hurting your paint one bit. I know this cause I have removed mine for a sleeper look. Wasnt hard at all.


----------



## Adrenaline718 (Sep 11, 2006)

Sorry, I just mean removing the badging from the car. I am pretty sure I can get the "Altima" and "SE R" off without any problem, but thinking that if I take the Nissan logo off, it will leave holes in the sheet metal.


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

hello, I'm new to the group.

I just debadged mine. I left the "R" only. I used fishing line and some cleaner to get the rest of the stuff off the car. I waxed and polished after.


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

Ohh my bad... Damn, way over my head then. Good luck with that... Let us know whats up when your finished.


----------



## Adrenaline718 (Sep 11, 2006)

2005SE-R said:


> hello, I'm new to the group.
> 
> I just debadged mine. I left the "R" only. I used fishing line and some cleaner to get the rest of the stuff off the car. I waxed and polished after.



I like the idea of leaving the "R"! So there were no locating holes in the sheet metal then? Even the Nissan emblem came right off?


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

I love just the "R". Very understated, but powerful. No holes. But do it soon because there is a color (minor) change from where the letters were. I just buffed it a couple times.

Don't know about the Emblem. I'm going to keep it on for now. Or I'll take it off and paint it a dark grey. I did that to the emblem on the front grill. Freaking cool! I also painted the chrome trim on the outline of the grill too. I hate chrome, especially on a car that has such limited use of chrome on the outside.


----------



## Adrenaline718 (Sep 11, 2006)

Very cool, thanks for the advice.


----------



## mtbsolo (Sep 19, 2006)

2005SE-R said:


> hello, I'm new to the group.
> 
> I just debadged mine. I left the "R" only. I used fishing line and some cleaner to get the rest of the stuff off the car. I waxed and polished after.


=) thats what i did when i got mine a year n a half ago. Nice! I removed the Nissan emblem as well. Its just glued on. 

I HATE chrome as well, which is why i did it. I have an '05 Smoke SE-R and its a much CLEANER look without that crappy fake chrome badging. Did mine within the first month of having it so there was no color difference underneath the badges.


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

what did you do with your grill emblem?


----------



## mtbsolo (Sep 19, 2006)

Nottin. I dont like the front grill at all and i had planned on getting the active tuning s5 grill a long time ago, but i got a CAI at that time instead (which i couldnt be happier with. The s5 grill is a little pricey and things just kept coming up so i never got the chance to get it. Now looks like ill have to come up with some money for tires real soon so itll have to wait a good while longer =(

Havnt seen another grill i liked either.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

the S5 from AT is probably the cleanest and nicest looking grille for an altima out there.. especially for the SE-R. if you put a chrome grill on an se-r you totally kill the sportitness of it.. the AT grille gives it a mean look.. the price.. well it's a small company and all their products are done on the premises by one guy...so that's understandable..

as for the emblems.. the sooner you take them off.. the better.. heat gun.. will get them off. .. whatever is left just buff with some rubbing compound.. no holes nothing..


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm probably one of the few, but I like the stock grill. I just painted all the chrome black. It's pretty mean looking.


----------



## nycse-r (Oct 17, 2006)

did mine a few weeks ago with a hairdryer and some goo gone......looks like it was never even there, a couple scratches i had to buff out but thats it


----------



## full auto 67 (Jun 16, 2006)

Hair dryer.....goo gone.....a credit card......and CLEAN UP YOUR MESS!!!...when ur done


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

I took all the badging off as well and put on the S5 Grille. I took off the chrome Nissan logo in the rear and replaced it with the "Black Pearl Nissan Logo" which can be purchased from courtesyparts.com. I also removed the "ALTIMA" letters and just left the SE R....but debating on remving the "SE".....hopefully I can find the SE letters is the Black Pearl color....would look awesome; I am still searching for that!


----------



## full auto 67 (Jun 16, 2006)

"Black Pearl???".....do you have a pic??


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

Yes I sure do.....But I dont know how to attach pictures on here. when I click "insert image" it says "Please enter URL of your image"...its not on a webpage! LOL
How do I attach it?


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

I figured it out!







[/IMG]


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## full auto 67 (Jun 16, 2006)

oooooooo....and u got that from Courtesy Nissan???


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

Correct....Courtesy Nissan. It is a bit pricy, but I think it is well worth it for the look it provides.


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

Well, I have decided to scrape off the SE R as well. I am unable to find a company that provides "Black Pearl Plating" for the SE.....with just the "R" It kind of looked silly...anybody know of a company that will do black pearl plating or already stocks the letters?


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

:fluffy: UPDATE! Got the same company to black pearl the ALTIMA letters and the SE....looks awesome!


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

For all who are wondering, Yes complete NISMO to include camshafts, rims and suspension. Only NISMO option I did not get was the aero package, does nothing for me.


----------



## full auto 67 (Jun 16, 2006)

looks great!!!!!


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

2006serzoom said:


> For all who are wondering, Yes complete NISMO to include camshafts, rims and suspension. Only NISMO option I did not get was the aero package, does nothing for me.


Looks awesome! Our cars have a subtle "aero kit" look anyway. I've been looking at aftermarket parts myself, and everytime I do the research, I decide on Nismo stuff mainly because they do proper R&D for our cars, and I don't mind paying a little extra for that.

My wallet just gave me an angry look, asking me why I must punish him so...


----------



## binz (Feb 7, 2004)

2006serzoom said:


> :fluffy: UPDATE! Got the same company to black pearl the ALTIMA letters and the SE....looks awesome!


NICE !! What company ?


----------



## mewbomb (Jan 31, 2005)

what kind of paint did you guys paint that nasty crome on the front grill with??? thanks...


----------



## AltimateSER (Jan 23, 2007)

Yea, I just took them off...except for the SE-R


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

Dude its simple, just get some fishing line or a old blockbuster card, a blowdryer (your girl has to have one) and some goof-off and you are set, I did mine and didn't hurt the paint at all, just a little buffing where they were (mainly on the NISSAN hamburger) but all is well and it makes the car look SO much better. No free advertizing from me!


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

mmmmm... hamburger....


----------



## mewbomb (Jan 31, 2005)

jasonsBLKser said:


> Dude its simple, just get some fishing line or a old blockbuster card, a blowdryer (your girl has to have one) and some goof-off and you are set, I did mine and didn't hurt the paint at all, just a little buffing where they were (mainly on the NISSAN hamburger) but all is well and it makes the car look SO much better. No free advertizing from me!


Ok, uh, thx, So, HOW do i paint the chrome around the front grill? hahah... 


De altima'd----


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

I just rattle canned it with Krylon Primer Paint and Clear coat. You might through some bullydog into the mixture if you are worried about chips but mine turned out fine, Sorry didnt see that you asked about painting the chrome was just talking about debaging.


----------

